# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Annamite Restaurant - Nhà hàng ở Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Cái tên Annamite được đặt cho nhà hàng xuất xứ từ tựa đề của cuốn sách “Technique du peuple Annamite” do 1 tác giả người Pháp tên Henri Oger nghiên cứu và cho xuất bản. Nội dung sách nói về phong tục, tập quán truyền thống của người An Nam được phác họa bằng những hình ảnh vào thời gian 1908-1909 tại miền Trung và miền Bắc Việt Nam.

Mang phong cách sang trọng và lãng mạn kiểu Pháp. Nhà hàng vẫn toát lên được cái không khí ấm cúng hiếm thấy ở các nhà hàng mang phong cách Châu Âu khác. Trên những bức tường màu xanh đậm là những bức tranh ảnh truyền thống của người Việt được chủ nhân lựa chọn từ cuốn sách “Kỹ thuật của người An Nam”. Vì thế khi đến đây, thực khách không những chỉ được thưởng thức các món ăn đặc sắc mà còn có cơ hội tìm hiểu thêm nhiều điều về phong tục xưa của người Việt. 
Không gian Annamite được thiết kế hài hòa giữa không gian và màu sắc của những chiếc bàn ăn mạt đá hoa cương dưới ánh đèn vàng trên những mảng tường xanh đậm trong thật ấm cúng và sang trọng làm cho thực khách gần gũi hơn với ẩm thực Pháp mà Annamite luôn muốn mang đến cho khách hàng. 
Bên trên những bộ bàn ghế trang nhã được bày trí những ly rượu vang và khăn ăn đúng kiểu, và những chiếc rèm sang trọng như nhằm tăng thêm vẻ lãng mạn và còn có tác dụng tạo một không gian riêng nhất định cho thực khách. 
Dưới ánh đèn vàng ấm áp của Annamite là những món ăn thuần hương vị Pháp. Đan xen vào đó là các hương vị Việt đi kèm làm cho món ăn thêm nhiều nét mới lạ, kết hợp hoàn hảo hương vị Pháp Việt – nét mới trong hướng đi ẩm thực Pháp tại Sài Gòn. 
Món ăn tại Annamite do đầu bếp người nước ngoài đảm trách, người đã có hơn 10 năm kinh nghiệm làm việc trong môi trường Việt Nam và các nước Châu Á. Các món đặc trưng của nhà hàng phải kể đến như: súp củ hành, và các món thịt đỏ, bò, cừu và hơn 10 lọai phô mai nổi tiếng bên cạnh là những loại rượu vang hảo hạn được lựa chọn cận thận của chủ nhân sao phù hợp với tất cả các món ăn của Annamite nhằm mang lại một bữa ăn hoàn hảo cho khách hàng… Đội ngũ nhân viên phục vụ được đào tạo bài bản, có thể nói được nhiều ngôn ngữ khác nhau như: Anh, Pháp, Nhật sẽ mang lại cho thực khách sự phục vụ chuyên nghiệp và hài lòng. 

*Ðịa chỉ	21 Tú Xương, P.7, Q.3, TP. Hồ Chí Minh*

Chỉ dẫn	Nhà hàng nằm ở đoạn giữa ngã tư Lê Quý Đôn và Trần Quốc Thảo + Tú Xương.

*Ðiện thoại	(08) 62778332	Fax	(08) 39325123*

Ðịa chỉ E-mail	annamite@annamite-restaurant.com

Website	www.annamite-restaurant.com


>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến nhà hàng Annamite Restaurant_




_Cùng khám phá các nhà hàng ở Sài Gòn -  cac nha hang o Sai Gon

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại tour du lịch Sài Gòn - tour du lich Sai Gon

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào du lịch Sài Gòn - du lich Sai Gon_

----------


## dung89

Sang trọng quá à

----------

